# share your menu plan (if you menu plan!)



## sunworship (Mar 15, 2019)

Hoping to get some inspiration. 

May 1st-14th:

breakfasts: rotation of egg on english muffin with cheese, spinach, and ham (ham for my husband), steel cut oats with nut butter, omlets with veggies and cheese on the weekends

lunches: deli meat & cheese sandwiches for my husband, salad or PB&Apple for me

Dinners: 

1. meatloaf, broccoli, brown rice (from scratch)
2. meatloaf leftovers, broccoli, brown rice (from scratch)
3. costco lasagna, kale salad
4. costco lasagna leftovers, kale salad
5. beef fajitas (from scratch)
6. costco freezer dumplings for my husband (he is obsessed), beef fajita leftovers for me
7. braised lentils & kale (from scratch)
8. braised lentils & kale (my husband likely to have more dumplings) 
9. turkey meatball sub (husband) same meatballs on spaghetti squash for me, side of broccoli (from scratch)
10. meatball sub (husband) same meatballs on spaghetti squash for me, side of broccoli 
11. freezer chicken strips (left over from last month) 
12. dinner at in-laws
13. leftovers from dinner at in-laws
14. hots dogs at costco after shopping


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

How about some less processed foods?

Chicken breasts with a couple cans of mushroom soup, sour cream, a little French onion soup mix (chicken in mushroom sauce) over rice.

Homemade hamburgers, I like to add bread crumbs, bbq sauce, cheese, spices, and have a large chunk of cheese in the middle. Basically individual meat loaves. 

Pasta baked with cheese and sauce (pastichio). 

Pan seared scallops over pasta

Pan seared garlic shrimp

Pan fried breaded sole

Fried rice. Fry an egg, add leftover or fresh rice, soya sauce, frozen vegetables, leftover meat, cook until warm. 

Chicken snitzel. Pound or cut thin, season well, coat in flour, egg wash, flour, egg was, bread crumbs and deep fry. 

Beef snitzel. Pick up a top Sirloin from Costco in the vacuum pack (cheapest meat they sell, even cheaper than stew meat). Slice thin, season well, flour, egg, bread crumbs, pan fry

Korean beef. Take the sirloin smaller cuts too small for snitzel but keep thin and marinate in garlic, soya sauce, sugar, sesame oil. Pan fry or bbq. 

Leftover sirloin bits, cut up into stew meat, and make a stew. 

Roast chickens from Costco, sandwich’s from leftover, soup from the bones.


----------



## sunworship (Mar 15, 2019)

The costco lasagna (which is delicious) and the leftover chicken strips (leftover from last month) are the only things that are processed in our whole two-week plan. We don't eat out or eat fast food. My husband does eat deli meats and those dumplings, but other than that, we eat all whole foods.


----------



## sunworship (Mar 15, 2019)

I will have to try the beef schnitzel trick - thanks for the suggest


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

If you’re an Olive Garden fan, Zappa toscana...

Take mild Italian sausages from Costco, remove casing, fry up meat in the bottom of a soup pot, add potatoes, carrots and celery cook for a bit, add chicken stock and simmer for a while until vegetables are cooked. Can add kale (optional) near the end of cooking and parmesan cheese when serving (not kraft Parmesan). Almost forgot to add the cream or milk just before serving.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

A quick favorite is cutting up all the leftover vegetables in the fridge (usually peppers, carrots, celery, zucchini, oignon) and stir fry with minced veal. Add some tostito salsa, black or red beans and you got yourself a nice chilli. Add spice to taste and make it as hot as you'd like.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

sunworship said:


> The costco lasagna (which is delicious) and the leftover chicken strips (leftover from last month) are the only things that are processed in our whole two-week plan. We don't eat out or eat fast food. My husband does eat deli meats and those dumplings, but other than that, we eat all whole foods.


Except Costco hotdogs ? lol


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

I find it is hard to get protein and you don't want to have meats w every meal or fatty nuts and cheeses. I often have a protein shake or salmon sandwich for lunch and then meat only w dinner.

Stews and pot roasts are great and easy. Dump a 2lb roast into the slow cooker or dutch oven, a few cups of beef broth, flour, potatoes and carrots and let cook for 4 hrs until meat tender. Great. Lasts for about 5 meals. Or chicken w cream of mushroom soup.

Hamburger curry easy too. Fry 1 lb hamburger , a can of cream of mushroom soup, 1/4 can milk, 2 tsp curry powder & simmer. tastes great.


----------



## sunworship (Mar 15, 2019)

Mechanic said:


> Except Costco hotdogs ? lol


Oops forgot about those! ha ha


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

My wife and I share the cooking and Breakfast and lunches are pretty well the same everyday. We have a large garden and lots of raspberries and blackberries which we freeze. For breakfast I have berries with Muesli and yogurt. Lunch for me is pretty boring and I usually have a wrap with mayo, pepper, cheese, and something like homegrown sprouts or maybe avocado or some salmonor tuna or cold meat if any is around.
As far as dinner goes I am the adventurous one with some highlights being:
Steak, pork chops, chicken, or wild game all done on the BBQ and accompanied with say a salad and roasted squash from our garden. The squash lasts 6 mos after harvest and has some last night.
Stir fry's with tonight being sweet and sour stir fried pork with vegetables and rice. We usually cook enough rice for 4 meals and freeze 3/4 of it in individual packages.
Greek dinners: chicken souvlaki, pita bread with tzatziki, greek salad, homous, rice
Steamed garlic spareribs with black bean sauce, stir fried veggies, and rice.
Salmon dinner for me but not my wife. I am a fisherman.
Pulled pork or pulled ham served on buns with a salad
Curry dishes including: vegetable curry w rice, chicken/vegetable curry with rice, sometime also Pakoras (time consuming)
Mexican food including Chicken Quesadillas, Tacos, Chimichangas with all served with homemade quacamole, home canned salsa, and sour cream

My wife has a number of good casserole recipes and also a number of oven cooked chicken recipes along with soups, baked beans. Then there is of course the occasional burger (usually moose or venison), pasta dishes. My wife is also a very good baker (actually too good). We like the variety.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I plan on going on a diet and losing a lot of weight. I know I'm not going to do it, but I plan on it lol.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

sunworship said:


> Hoping to get some inspiration.
> 
> May 1st-14th:
> 
> ...


You eat more meat than I do. I have cut back on meat, particularly processed meat, because it is associated with colon cancer, which runs in my family. 

I don’t have a formal meal plan. Once every two weeks or so I do a big shop, loading up on produce. I just try to be as creative as I can with it and add protein such as fish, chicken, cheese or nuts. I often start with salads and towards the end of the cycle, I will be making sauces and soups in my Instant Pot. I make yogurt every two weeks or so and breakfast often is a fruit or vegetable smoothie, or a dish of yogurt with fruit or muesli. I keep frozen fruit in the freezer for smoothies. I bake soda bread about once every two weeks and sometimes other breads in between. I am currently working my way through a delicious moist banana bread with oatmeal. I added chocolate chunks to the recipe.

I love to experiment. On Thursday I sautéed some mushrooms, green peppers and spring onions and added some leftover rice, adding an egg and seasoning with lemongrass, fish sauce and hot sauce to make a delicious fried rice. Because I had a two egg (savoury) omelette on Wednesday, there will be no eggs for me for the next few days. Today I am planning to make a homemade Bolognese sauce, which I will serve with my favourite Italian pasta (Vesuvio). I’ll freeze the leftover sauce for another day. It might be good on pizza. I haven’t made pizza dough in a while.

So I guess I’m more of a freeform cook.


----------

